# Bandai 1/72 TIE Fighter



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Hey all, been working on this beauty..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7D-sJmCHIAY


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Beautiful job so far Scott! 

BTW, what color gray did you use for the dark panels on the top hatch?

Does this kit also come with water slide decals?

Mike.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice. I built, painted, decaled, and weathered mine in less than 24 hours. Love Bandai! All Bandai come with stickers and water slide decals.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Fantastic build. The weathering looks natural and I'm digging the base color.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Thanks guys

Mike! Nice to hear from you, and thank you. 
I could't tell you what colour those panels are actually, I simply left them my primer colour which was a concrete - I left the primer on the dash behind the window frames too so that might give you a clearer look at what colour they are  
And yes, many tiny wasterslide decals, annnnd stickers. I used the stickers for the cockpit decals *you can watch me applying them in the attached video*

And thanks MLCrisis, I was most nervous about getting the right look for that


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks fantastic! 
What color did you use for the hull?


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Cheers, Richard! It's a 50/50 mix (ish) of Tamiya white and medium blue


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

That turned out nice, really nice. It wouldn't look out of place photoshopped into Star Wars.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Haha, thanks very much Steve!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Landru said:


> Cheers, Richard! It's a 50/50 mix (ish) of Tamiya white and medium blue


Thanks!
No working airbrush here, hoping to find a close rattle can color.
I have used 'Intermediate Blue' before on Imperial equipment- it has a nice blue/gray look to it.

I love the light weathering you did- enough to make it look used but cared for...


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Richard Baker said:


> Thanks!
> No working airbrush here, hoping to find a close rattle can color.
> I have used 'Intermediate Blue' before on Imperial equipment- it has a nice blue/gray look to it.


Richard, Tamiya TS-32 Haze Gray(rattle can) is an exact match to the Pactra Stormy Sea color that was used on the original studio models. This color was matched to one of the studio models. It's a blue-gray color. 

Mike.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

crowe-t said:


> Richard, Tamiya TS-32 Haze Gray(rattle can) is an exact match to the Pactra Stormy Sea color that was used on the original studio models. This color was matched to one of the studio models. It's a blue-gray color.
> 
> Mike.


Fantastic! Thanks so much!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

crowe-t said:


> Richard, Tamiya TS-32 Haze Gray(rattle can) is an exact match to the Pactra Stormy Sea color that was used on the original studio models. This color was matched to one of the studio models. It's a blue-gray color.
> 
> Mike.


Yep, a downside is that it's glossy, so you'd have to seal in a flat coat (which I never do on my builds). Also, if accounting for scale effect TS-32 Haze Grey looks a bit dark on a scale model TIE. Looks fine on studio scale.

What I did in this test below was take XF-2 Flat White and XF-82 Ocean Gray 2 (RAF) (which looks very near identical to Haze Grey, just slightly darker) and mixed them 1:1...










This produced the results below...



























As you can see, the results are VERY close. In person they look even closer than this picture does justice. My mixture on the left, and Haze Grey on the right. Now mine is a little lighter in shade than Haze Grey because I believe I mixed in too much white. If you did say 1.5 or 2 parts XF-82, and 1 Part XF-2, I believe you'd have a pretty much dead on match to Haze Grey. In person these spoons are almost identical.

For my Revell TIE I came up with this custom mix of 2 parts XF-2 Flat white and 1 part XF-82 Ocean Gray 2 (RAF) that looks pretty much just like Haze Gray, but lighter, perfect for a small scale TIE.


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Richard Baker said:


> Fantastic! Thanks so much!


Don't go by the color on the can's cap. That doesn't match the actual paint inside the can at all.

This color, Haze Gray has been confirmed to be a match.


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

I mixed my own version of Haze Gray too. I wanted to use acrylic paint so I made a mix of Testors MM Acryl paint, 3 parts US Navy Blue Gray and 1 part Neutral Gray. In the pictures Tamiya TS-32 Haze Gray is on the right and and my Testors mix is on the left. The Testors mix is an exact match.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Great in depth descriptions Crow.

I like your use of plastic spoons as spray color tests.

For years, I've been cutting .06 Plastic stock (all same dimensions over those years) and priming them with Tamiya primer and shooting whatever color I was using.

(I've developed quite a chip chart collection). 

What I like about your method (while maybe not as space saving friendly as using flat stock) is it offers you a curved surface to see how light reacts on that curved surface.

The handle also offers the space writing the info.

Nice work.


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

ClubTepes, That was PixelMagic who used the spoons. 

I made my color chips with the Testors Acryl paint on flat styrene.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

crowe-t said:


> ClubTepes, That was PixelMagic who used the spoons.
> 
> I made my color chips with the Testors Acryl paint on flat styrene.


Oops, yup. Sorry.


----------

